# Needs help with electric chair sequence



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi all and a happy new year .
I need some help making with a electric chair prop I'm thinking of making the year.
I will be using a wiper motor for the motion of the man getting electrocuted 
I will use a pir motion sensor to activate 
A mp3 with powered computer speakers for sound
And a smoke machine 
I used this set up last year apart from the smoke machine and it worked very well together .very basic but hard to find Halloween things in uk 

But I was wondering if there was any way or device that would let me split
The different stages of electrocution 
I.e. 
1 Mp3 count down starts and electrocution noises
2 wiper motor moves man during electrocution 
3 smoke comes from head of fried man 
Then reset to start again
The problems are I have very basic electronics knowledge and live in uk so need easy diy set up 
If there is a product in us that does all this and what's it called and where's the best place to buy as could be too expensive to buy and pay import dutyor company may not ship to uk 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

these guys have the most user friendly controllers that I have used
http://www.frightideas.com/


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I agree with Dead Thing. I have used their products and have also used the Maestro II controllers.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice .but same old problem looks like they only ship to USA and Canada
.thanks anyway for the help


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Whitehotdog, you could get it by working with someone here in the States, and let them ship it to you. You would need to use a converter for the voltage issues but that should be fairly easy to deal with.


----------

